# CPC certified Looking for coding position around Baton Rouge, La



## kimb

KIM R. BREAUX

20185 Sallie Dr.
Plaquemine, La. 70764
(225) 687-4039
(225) 776-5520
Email kbreaux3@cox.net

EDUCATION:

Dec. 1, 2007		AAPC Certification

			CPC Certified

2004 – Aug 7, 2007	LOUISIANA STATE UNIVERSITY, Baton Rouge, LA

			Certificate in Medical Coding

			Medical Coding
Completed: Legal Aspects, Medical Terminology 1&2, Anatomy and Physiology, Medical Records Management, Overview, ICD-9, CPT 

1992			BATON ROUGE SCHOOL OF COMPUTERS, Baton Rouge, LA

			Completed WordPerfect training program

1990			WESTSIDE VOCATIONAL/TECHNICAL SCHOOL, Plaquemine, LA

			Business Math
			Typing
			Data Entry

1974 – 1978		PLAQUEMINE HIGH SCHOOL, Plaquemine, LA

WORK EXPERIENCE:

May, 2008 – To Present	General Health Systems
				Baton Rouge Family Medical Center
				Coding Specialist
Job duties are entering daily Co-payments and entering Doctor's charges.  

Jan., 2008 – May, 2008		Women's Clinic
				Insurance Department
Demanding insurance claims, verifying insurance,  explaining Ob benefits to patients.

Nov., 2007 – Dec., 2007	Riverwest Medical Center
				Admission Clerk
Checking Patient's in, verifying insurance, pre-certing inpatient admits


March, 2006 – Nov., 2007
				Dr. Phillip A. Barksdale, M.D., Urogynecologist
				Receptionist
Responsibilities included:  Answering phones, checking Patients in and out, verifying insurance, and assisting Doctor in room when needed. Setting up meetings for Doctor and handling all incoming calls for Doctor. Scheduling Surgeries and Pre-certing.

April, 2004 – April 2006	WestSide Family Medicine, Brusly, LA
				Office Manager
Responsibilities included: Daily activities of handling all incoming money, ICD-9 and CPT coding of superbills, making deposits, answering phones, backing up Receptionist, handling all incoming calls for the Doctor, setting up meetings, ordering of all office supplies and helping with patients when we are short handed.

Aug., 2002 – March, 2004	Prime Medical Occupational Clinic, Port Allen, LA
				Receptionist
Responsibilities included: Answering phones, billing clients, posting payments, giving drug screens, doing breath alcohol testing, scheduling appointments and greeting all clients.

May, 2002 – Aug., 2002	Civtech, Baton Rouge, LA
				Office Manager
Responsibilities included: Answering phones, greeting clients, taking orders for material, ordering material, billing clients, posting payments and setting up meetings.

March, 1995 – July, 2002	Performance Contractors, Baton Rouge, LA
				Office Manager at DSM Copolymer in Addis La
Responsibilities included: Answering phones, doing monthly reports, weekly reports, handling invoices, issuing Purchase Orders, ordering of material, doing weekly time cards, doing comparison reports for the Engineering Department, also doing reports and paper work for the Field Coordinator. I also kept up with cost on all jobs we handled. I handled the scheduling for drug screens and OSHA classes. Organizing and putting together Safety Lunches.

Jan.,1995- March 1995	Talent Tree Services, Baton Rouge, LA
				Receptionist/Secretary at Sid Richardson in Addis
Responsibilities included: Answering phones, greeting customers, daily handling and sorting of all incoming mail, Typing memo's, AFE Schedules, updating ISO Procedures, making copies of loading schedules, operating reports, and doing P & I reports.

Jan., 1994 – Jan., 1995		Kelly Services, Baton Rouge, LA
				Receptionist at DSM Copolymer in Addis, LA
Responsibilities included: Answering phones, greeting customers, showing safety film, daily handling and sorting of all incoming and outgoing mail. Typing memo's, entering, maintaining and updating vacation schedules, sending DHL packages, sending faxes, making copies for meetings, handling petty cash and ordering lunches for meetings. Scheduling conference room's for meetings.

Dec., 1993 – Jan., 1994		Mercantile Credit Center, Baton Rouge, LA
				Data Entry Operator
Responsibilities included: Entering all return checks, balancing and looking up checks for write off.

Oct., 1992 – Sept. 1993		Nadler, Incorporated, Plaquemine, LA
				Receptionist/Secretary
Responsibilities included: Typing purchase orders for Purchasing Manager. Preparing ASME code sheets for Estimators and Engineers. Compiling data packages and answering telephones. Composing required correspondence; including typing quotation letters, issuing shop orders and finding JPA cards. Sending faxes, making copies, sending Air Borne Packages, and ordering supplies. Maintaining and updating files. Daily handling of all outgoing mail. Extensive use of WordPerfect 5.1 Trained in operation of all office related duties and equipment.

1992				Qualified Temporaries, Baton Rouge, La
				Fill in Receptionist at Georgia Gulf, Plaquemine

1990 – 1992			Phillip J. Caballero, C.P.A., White Castle, La
				Receptionist/Secretary
Responsibilities included: Answering telephones, greeting customers, data entry, scheduling appointments, sales tax computation, monthly journal entries, and quarterly payroll tax computation, making copies and sending faxes.

1980 – 1990 			Homemaker

1979 – 1980			Todd Hartsfield, D.D.S., Plaquemine, La
				Dental Assistant
Responsibilities included: Assisting at dental chair, answering telephones, collecting payments, and scheduling appointments.

References available upon request


----------

